# Kinky boots...



## Fishboy (Oct 10, 2010)

Out for a nice walk with the my partner today and cant help but like this:mrgreen:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 10, 2010)

Aww definitly not kinky. Booo! Cute pic though!


----------



## mishele (Oct 10, 2010)

They are only kinky if you have a rain boot fetish.......:lmao:
Fun pic


----------

